# Lincoln Town Car Exhaust



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

No, this is not my favorite "Flowmasters or Glasspacks" thread.

I have a '98 Town Car with single exhaust (dual cats to a y-pipe, single muffler and tailpipe). I want to pull the single off after the cat flanges and do duals. Who has done an aftermarket exhaust on the 4.6, and with what results?

I'm looking for a little rumble, but not obnoxious. I'm thinking just some cheap turbo mufflers. I don't need expensive Flowmasters on this car, and I don't think glasspacks will have the right sound for this car.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Everybody likes their Lincolns quiet? :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

New ones atleast. I just cant see a classy newer Lincoln with a cobra sounding exhaust. If I seen one I definately wouldnt say wow thats cool...

Just get some turbo mufflers or something cheap, it wont be dead quiet but you will still be able to tell the engine is running


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i know a guy who put flow master super 40s on his 97 t bird wtch has the same motor as your lincoln and it isent really loud because of all the restristion from the cats.. if fact from a distance it sounds like a rice burner that is running fucked up.. id just cut em off and see hoe it sounds


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

does it have a resonator pipe? take that off first and go from there... you prolly can take out the muffler and replace it with a muffler with less baffles in it and call it a day...


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i dont think they have resonators they have 4 cats in the front a h pipe and 1 or 2 muflers out back


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

No resonator, and the whole point is to replace my SINGLE muffler with DUALS.

I know it's a classy car, but I hate cars that I can't tell if they're running or not. I've put Flowmasters or glasspacks on just about everything I've ever owned, including Cadillacs. That's just how I roll! :tongue:

I'm just wondering what mufflers people have put on these cars to make them sound decent, not annoying, and certainly not like a ricer. :0 I guess I'm one of the few... :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you know i stay with the cherry bombs, my towncar had true dual side pipes cuz it came with dual cats, and any formation of exhaust i had onthe cadi at one time or another had a cherry bomb, including currently...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

vroom vrooom


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

friend of mine has some super 40s on his linc and it sounds alright


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@May 13 2009, 11:46 PM~13880665
> *i dont think they have resonators they have  4 cats in the front a h pipe and 1 or 2 muflers out back
> *



mine does...its stock dual exhaust, 4 cats (2 per side) 2 muflers and at the very end, right behind the wheels, resonators...!!! mines quite as fuck...

i've been debating, i want a low rumble as well, but i also love how quite it is...!!!

i might redo everything but new, to let it breath better...i know im doing cold air on it, so it'll need a lil more iar beign released too...!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive always liked the sound of a Borla has a very different tone than everyone elese real deep but not to loud. Ive never heard them on a Towncar but they sound great on a Mustang.

http://www.jegs.com/p/Borla/1175466/10002/-1


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, Borla mufflers sound good. 

I keep hearing from the few people who have actually put different exhaust on Town Cars that cheapo glasspacks actually sound the best. :dunno: Go figure...


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I've been hearing from people that glasspacks sound the best on these cars. Then I checked YouTube, and there were a bunch of vids (mostly of Crown Vics...same thing) with Flowmasters, glasspacks, Summit Turbos, and a few others. Glasspacks actually sounded pretty damn good...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Get some Cutouts like this 300C then you will have the best of both worlds at the flip of a switch. Having loud pipes is cool sometimes but then its a pain in the ass somtimes too like when your trying to order food on the drive threw speaker or sneak out the house when your wife/girlfriend is sleeping


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:biggrin: LOL

I've never been a fan of super loud, obnoxious exhaust. If it's too loud at idle to order food, then that's too loud for me. Like this ass who lives next door to me with an old Chevy pickup with straight pipes, and he thinks our street is the drag strip at 1 in the morning. :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

No other feedback, huh? I guess I'll be the only guy at shows this year with glasspacks on my TC...Just like I'm usually the only guy with headers and Flowmasters on a Cadillac. :biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

I FEEL U ON THAT HOMIE...I WANT MINEz TO SOUND LIKE A BEAST BUT YET I AINT TRYIN TO WAKE UP THE WHOLE NEIGHBORHHOD EITHER...SO U THINK GLASSPACKz ARE BETTER?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

mine only sounds good cus it has a cam


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@May 20 2009, 01:35 AM~13943043
> *I FEEL U ON THAT HOMIE...I WANT MINEz TO SOUND LIKE A BEAST BUT YET I AINT TRYIN TO WAKE UP THE WHOLE NEIGHBORHHOD EITHER...SO U THINK GLASSPACKz ARE BETTER?
> *


I checked out Youtube, and there were a bunch of recordings. Check it out. I thought the glasspacks sounded pretty good. You can always opt for a longer muffler to make it a bit quieter. I had 18" Cherry Bombs on my daily Cadillac, and it had a nice rumble without setting off car alarms. :cheesy:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

If you even put stock duals on the car it free's up 30 more HP.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 21 2009, 11:11 AM~13957099
> *If you even put stock duals on the car it free's up 30 more HP.
> *


That sounds unrealistically high, but I like the sounds of it! This thing's a dog compared to my LT1 Cadillacs. :tongue:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I did order the fresh air intake too, so that should help. :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

I'll let you know how the glasspacks sound this week.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 26 2009, 07:34 AM~13998548
> *I'll let you know how the glasspacks sound this week.
> *



you went with the glass packs?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 26 2009, 11:20 AM~14000138
> *you went with the glass packs?
> *


Getting them this week. And my cold air intake arrives Thursday.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 26 2009, 12:12 PM~14000669
> *Getting them this week.  And my cold air intake arrives Thursday.
> *


cherry bombs?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 26 2009, 01:03 PM~14001293
> *cherry bombs?
> *


Yep. I guess. Not like it really makes a difference. They're pretty much all the same. :dunno:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

what size did you get?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 26 2009, 10:28 PM~14007552
> *what size did you get?
> *


I'm getting 24".


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 27 2009, 07:21 AM~14011265
> *I'm getting 24".
> *


should have a nice rumble


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 27 2009, 05:21 AM~14011265
> *I'm getting 24".
> *


thats the length i put on one of my buicks i had, it wasnt as loud as i wanted it to be. it ended up sounding like a hole in the muffler.  , so i went with a 18" and it was perfect.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Hmmm...I had 18" on my daily Cadillac and it sounded good. I figured I'd do 24" for a little quieter tone on this car, but you say it sounded like crap?


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 27 2009, 08:42 AM~14011589
> *Hmmm...I had 18" on my daily Cadillac and it sounded good.  I figured I'd do 24" for a little quieter tone on this car, but you say it sounded like crap?
> *


im just puting a 27" on my car today ill let you know how it sounds


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 27 2009, 08:56 AM~14011683
> *im just puting a 27" on my car today ill let you know how it sounds
> *


 Please do!


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 27 2009, 06:42 AM~14011589
> *Hmmm...I had 18" on my daily Cadillac and it sounded good.  I figured I'd do 24" for a little quieter tone on this car, but you say it sounded like crap?
> *


it added a deeper tone. just not that rumble. maybe i like em louder then you.


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

if you dont like how it sounds you could alway shove a hanger down your pipe and bust out some of the inside haha. or i heard getting the exhaust nice and hot and shooting some cold water on it. repeat. a couple times will do the trick.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crazy_ndn604_@May 27 2009, 09:03 AM~14011751
> *it added a deeper tone. just not that rumble. maybe i like em louder then you.
> *


No, I like loud cars. :biggrin: I have a '94 Fleetwood with headers, 2.5" pipe, and Flowmaster 3 chambers. That's pretty loud.

My old daily was a '94 Fleetwood with stock pipe, 18" glasspacks, and it had some rumble, definitely got loud when you opened it up, but wasn't obnoxious.

I figured on this '98 Town Car I'd keep the noise lower, but I still want a little rumble. :dunno:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 27 2009, 07:14 AM~14011821
> *No, I like loud cars. :biggrin:  I have a '94 Fleetwood with headers, 2.5" pipe, and Flowmaster 3 chambers.  That's pretty loud.
> 
> My old daily was a '94 Fleetwood with stock pipe, 18" glasspacks, and it had some rumble, definitely got loud when you opened it up, but wasn't obnoxious.
> ...


well with a longer muffler at idle it wont be very loud at all but you have to really open it up to hear it. :cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

just finished puting on the 27" on my caprice with a 350 2bbl carb with the cat still on single exhaust it sounds a little bit over stock nice little rumble not loud though the 24" should make a nice decent sound on your linc


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think my cherry bomb is a 24" with a single cat... theres a vid i just posted last nite in the NE topic of my exhaust rumble...


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 27 2009, 11:46 AM~14013369
> *i think my cherry bomb is a 24" with a single cat... theres a vid i just posted last nite in the NE topic of my exhaust rumble...
> *


sounds loud for a 24" sounds good though


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 27 2009, 11:35 AM~14013237
> *just finished puting on the 27" on my caprice with a 350 2bbl carb with the cat still on single exhaust it sounds a little bit over stock nice little rumble not loud though the 24" should make a nice decent sound on your linc
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@May 27 2009, 12:25 PM~14013745
> *sounds loud for a 24" sounds good though
> *



thanks  im proud of it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, got the exhaust done. It's actually louder than I expected it to be. :0 2-1/2" pipe from the stock cats back to dual 24" Thrush glasspacks, then 2-1/4" tailpipes. It sounds very deep and mean, but almost as loud at idle and light acceleration as my Cadillac with headers and Flowmasters.  It actually sounds like a damn Cobra Mustang or something. :cheesy:

I expected it to be quieter than my Cadillac with 18" glasspacks and resonators. I guess the resonators really quieted that thing down. I figured with longer mufflers and the extra cats, it would be quieter, but that's certainly not the case! :tongue:


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 1 2009, 05:26 AM~14059472
> *Well, got the exhaust done.  It's actually louder than I expected it to be. :0  2-1/2" pipe from the stock cats back to dual 24" Thrush glasspacks, then 2-1/4" tailpipes.  It sounds very deep and mean, but almost as loud at idle and light acceleration as my Cadillac with headers and Flowmasters.   It actually sounds like a damn Cobra Mustang or something. :cheesy:
> 
> I expected it to be quieter than my Cadillac with 18" glasspacks and resonators.  I guess the resonators really quieted that thing down.  I figured with longer mufflers and the extra cats, it would be quieter, but that's certainly not the case! :tongue:
> *


VIDSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 1 2009, 07:26 AM~14059472
> *Well, got the exhaust done.  It's actually louder than I expected it to be. :0  2-1/2" pipe from the stock cats back to dual 24" Thrush glasspacks, then 2-1/4" tailpipes.  It sounds very deep and mean, but almost as loud at idle and light acceleration as my Cadillac with headers and Flowmasters.   It actually sounds like a damn Cobra Mustang or something. :cheesy:
> 
> I expected it to be quieter than my Cadillac with 18" glasspacks and resonators.  I guess the resonators really quieted that thing down.  I figured with longer mufflers and the extra cats, it would be quieter, but that's certainly not the case! :tongue:
> *


so i take it those 24" did the job


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Yeah, but like I said, a lot louder than I had anticipated. It's fuckin MEAN!  :biggrin:

I also swapped on the cone filter and intake tubes. Overall, I got another MPG or so on the highway trip down to Maryland yesterday, and I noticed the car would maintain speed uphill on the highway without downshifting. Also, it seems like it'll wind up faster once it's over around 1500 RPM or so, but no major seat of the pants horsepower gain.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 1 2009, 07:28 AM~14060046
> *Yeah, but like I said, a lot louder than I had anticipated.  It's fuckin MEAN!  :biggrin:
> 
> I also swapped on the cone filter and intake tubes.  Overall, I got another MPG or so on the highway trip down to Maryland yesterday, and I noticed the car would maintain speed uphill on the highway without downshifting.  Also, it seems like it'll wind up faster once it's over around 1500 RPM or so, but no major seat of the pants horsepower gain.
> *


*
*

 

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.a...15&autoview=sku


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Might be Turbo Time.. :0 
IHixM9iVBS8&feature


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

HAHA...My buddy keeps telling me to put Mustang Cobra heads and a supercharger on it. :tongue: I don't need a race car. I just wanted a little rumble and maybe a little more power.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 1 2009, 02:56 PM~14062863
> *HAHA...My buddy keeps telling me to put Mustang Cobra heads and a supercharger on it. :tongue:  I don't need a race car.  I just wanted a little rumble and maybe a little more power.
> *



i want to hear how it sounds. im dying to see how mine sounds while its driving


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2009, 01:48 PM~14062772
> *Might be Turbo Time.. :0
> IHixM9iVBS8&feature
> *


just your basic hotrod lincoln :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

The rear bumper could use some fresh paint. :uh: It's the worst part of the car.  I have some chrome tips to go on, but I had to do a little customization to make them fit. :tongue:









New intake and filter.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Towncar v.s. Fleetwood 

Now that you have had both 4 a while what do you like more?

That Towncar is clean as hell wit the 17's & vogues :thumbsup: :thumbsup: makes me want to put some on my old school 88


----------



## CRAZY_NDN604 (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2009, 12:19 PM~14071699
> *The rear bumper could use some fresh paint. :uh:  It's the worst part of the car.   I have some chrome tips to go on, but I had to do a little customization to make them fit. :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


COOL JEBUS FISH :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Jun 2 2009, 02:34 PM~14071841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tongue: Yeah yeah, I didn't put it there.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2009, 02:19 PM~14071699
> *The rear bumper could use some fresh paint. :uh:  It's the worst part of the car.   I have some chrome tips to go on, but I had to do a little customization to make them fit. :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...



the worst part of your car is that jesus fish.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 3 2009, 12:43 PM~14082660
> *the worst part of your car is that jesus fish.
> *


I know. :happysad: It's gotta go. But everyone LOL at it. :biggrin: I'm changing my name to Jesus.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whens the vid comming of your exhaust?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:dunno: Need digital video camera.  I don't think my digi cam takes vids like my old one.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2009, 02:19 PM~14071699
> *The rear bumper could use some fresh paint. :uh:  It's the worst part of the car.   I have some chrome tips to go on, but I had to do a little customization to make them fit. :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


i think you need to polish up your jesus fish holy roller :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 4 2009, 07:15 AM~14091330
> *:dunno:  Need digital video camera.   I don't think my digi cam takes vids like my old one.
> *


  lame


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody+Jun 4 2009, 10:16 AM~14092372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

this topic is over.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 9 2009, 01:51 PM~14139305
> *this topic is over.
> *


:dunno:

Needs more accessories.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I've been wondering the same thing for my 2000 TC. But, mine has dual pipes.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 2 2009, 01:19 PM~14071699
> *The rear bumper could use some fresh paint. :uh:  It's the worst part of the car.   I have some chrome tips to go on, but I had to do a little customization to make them fit. :tongue:
> 
> 
> ...


Got a video of it?


----------

